# Packaging soap



## Todd Ziegler (Jan 31, 2020)

I got a really good deal on some ziplock mylar bags with a clear front and heat salable top. I was wondering if anyone else has used these for retail selling of their soap. Personally I think it would be a good way to package them. I even thought about vacuum sealing them. They are big enough to get a soap bar in them without a problem. With a lot of room for labels. I would like to hear about anyone's experience or thoughts.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 31, 2020)

I don't wrap my soap in plastic because I want to be able to breathe and still continue curing and losing moisture after wrapping it. But that's my personal preference. I've moved away from plastic packaging and switched to paper and glassine packaging.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jan 31, 2020)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I don't wrap my soap in plastic because I want to be able to breathe and still continue curing and losing moisture after wrapping it. But that's my personal preference. I've moved away from plastic packaging and switched to paper and glassine packaging.


Are you referring to resale packaging or for storage or both?


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 31, 2020)

Todd Ziegler said:


> Are you referring to resale packaging or for storage or both?


Both. I sell my soap so when I wrap it for sale I use glassine bags and a cardboard sleeve. If I'm storing it for personal use I just pack it in cardboard boxes with no wrapping. Bars of soap will keep on curing and changing their composition over time and I don't want any moisture build up inside packaging because soap will continue to lose moisture even if it's minute amounts. I'm also trying to move to a more sustainable model in both life and sales so I want biodegradable/compostable packaging.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2020)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I don't wrap my soap in plastic because I want to be able to breathe and still continue curing and losing moisture after wrapping it. But that's my personal preference. I've moved away from plastic packaging and switched to paper and glassine packaging.


Even in heat-sealed in plastic soap will continue to lose moisture shrink and cure. 


Todd Ziegler said:


> I got a really good deal on some ziplock mylar bags with a clear front and heat salable top. I was wondering if anyone else has used these for retail selling of their soap. Personally I think it would be a good way to package them. I even thought about vacuum sealing them. They are big enough to get a soap bar in them without a problem. With a lot of room for labels. I would like to hear about anyone's experience or thoughts.


I am sure they will work. You can probably vacuum them but they will eventually loosen as your soap will continue to shrink, and will not be as noticeable in the mylar bags as it is in shrink wrap bags. I always liked the look of the window mylar bags and we used them in the past for some of our products but they were too expensive for my soaps. If you acquired them at a good price I say go for it. What I like is you can label the back of the bags. What color did you buy? Just curious, I have a bunch of silver ones I got at a good price and never used, but I think mine are probably bigger than you are using. I will have to look.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 31, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Even in heat-sealed in plastic soap will continue to lose moisture shrink and cure.



They do but at a slower rate and I personally have concerns about extra moisture causing my soap to develop DOS or mold if it gets trapped in the packaging. I have seen people shrink wrap their soaps, and I'm sure it works for them. I'm sure mylar will work just as well as any other plastic shrink wrap.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jan 31, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Even in heat-sealed in plastic soap will continue to lose moisture shrink and cure.
> 
> I am sure they will work. You can probably vacuum them but they will eventually loosen as your soap will continue to shrink, and will not be as noticeable in the mylar bags as it is in shrink wrap bags. I always liked the look of the window mylar bags and we used them in the past for some of our products but they were too expensive for my soaps. If you acquired them at a good price I say go for it. What I like is you can label the back of the bags. What color did you buy? Just curious, I have a bunch of silver ones I got at a good price and never used, but I think mine are probably bigger than you are using. I will have to look.


Mine are 4.7" X 7.9" and I got them for 5¢ each. They have a black back w/clear window. I have chose a black and white theme for my business so they fit in great. I thought about just packaging what I need for each craft show that I go to, instead of doing them all at once. If they don't really work for my soap, I have plenty of other products that I can use them for.



CatahoulaBubble said:


> They do but at a slower rate and I personally have concerns about extra moisture causing my soap to develop DOS or mold if it gets trapped in the packaging. I have seen people shrink wrap their soaps, and I'm sure it works for them. I'm sure mylar will work just as well as any other plastic shrink wrap.


I will give it a try but I have a lot of uses for them if it doesn't work for the soap.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow, 5 cents apiece is a very good price. My husband has been looking for clear front mylar bags for his dried elderberry and elderflower products. We're seeing prices more in the 15 to 25 cent range per bag. 

Would you mind sharing the source for your bags? Don't worry one bit if you prefer to not share, just so's you know.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2020)

Can you use silver or gold DeeAnna? I will check what sizes I have, but maybe larger, and were around the same price. I picked them up on closeout and will try to find where I purchased from. They were from a packaging company in Santa Ana, California.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jan 31, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> Wow, 5 cents apiece is a very good price. My husband has been looking for clear front mylar bags for his dried elderberry and elderflower products. We're seeing prices more in the 15 to 25 cent range per bag.
> 
> Would you mind sharing the source for your bags? Don't worry one bit if you prefer to not share, just so's you know.


I bought them from a Chinese import store that was going out of business. Someone bought the remaining 800 before I realized what kind of deal I was getting for the 200 I bought.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 31, 2020)

Glad you were able to get a great deal! Thanks, Todd.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jan 31, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> Glad you were able to get a great deal! Thanks, Todd.


I wish I could have helped you.


----------

